# New summer sweater



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

I made this with Caron Simply Soft,double strand using single crochet for top part and spiral stitch for bottom.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

How cute! Which loom did you use? Your work is lovely. God bless.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

I use Knifty Knitter yellow loom using only 40 pegs.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

wow I wish I as that good


----------



## Tcommeau (Jan 12, 2012)

Love it! I have some lavendar yarn this would be perfect for. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

This is awesome. I did not know you could make so much with the looms.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can you share the pattern??? This is wonderful!!


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it. very cool!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Very pretty top. Great job! Love the color.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

scat9019 said:


> I made this with Caron Simply Soft,double strand using single crochet for top part and spiral stitch for bottom.


How are the brown inserts created and with what? Where did you pick up the spiral stitch? Is it paneled? Are the panels difficult to match? Very nice, well executed! Moon Loomer


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to all for the compliments.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> How are the brown inserts created and with what? Where did you pick up the spiral stitch? Is it paneled? Are the panels difficult to match? Very nice, well executed! Moon Loomer


Hi Moonlomer.The brown ribbon I bought it at Walmart.It is 2 panels,the front in spiral stitch and back in e-wrap.The spiral stitch I found it in a project by Robin McCoy but don't remember the site.
Consist of 7 rows
Row 1 ,3,5,7 knit
Row 2 Move the loop from the following pegs to next peg, pegs 3,6,9,12,15,18,21,24,27,30,33,36 .
E-wrap all pegs and knit off.
Row 4 Move loops from pegs 1,4,7,10,13,16,19,22,25,28,31,34.E-wrap all pegs and knit off.
Row 6 Move loop from pegs 2,5,8,11,14,17,20,23,26,29,32,35.E-wrap all pegs and knit off.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn't know you could crochet on looms. I guess you knit the body & then did sc on the top?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Scat9019,
I just picked up some powder blue, how many yards? Weight? I think I can go back if more is needed. Moon Loomer


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> I didn't know you could crochet on looms. I guess you knit the body & then did sc on the top?


You can do a crochet cast on or a cast off in looms.
For this one I crochet with one needle the upper part.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> Scat9019,
> I just picked up some powder blue, how many yards? Weight? I think I can go back if more is needed. Moon Loomer


I use 2 1/2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## hyall (Jun 21, 2013)

You are so creative. Again what a lovely idea. Did you use two strands for thickness for the loom ? As for the crochet bit did you pick up along the end of the loom work then work the top part of your pattern. Did you crochet around the top to prevent rolling before starting on the crochet pattern for the sleeveless strap look. Is that double or single crochet would love a shot of the arm hole to see how you did that part. Thanks again for your lively pattern so fitting this summer.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

hyall said:


> You are so creative. Again what a lovely idea. Did you use two strands for thickness for the loom ? As for the crochet bit did you pick up along the end of the loom work then work the top part of your pattern. Did you crochet around the top to prevent rolling before starting on the crochet pattern for the sleeveless strap look. Is that double or single crochet would love a shot of the arm hole to see how you did that part. Thanks again for your lively pattern so fitting this summer.


I use 2 strand so the stich is more defined.I pick the stitches of the panel after taking it out of the loom and start makng the crocheted upper part.For the straps work only 7 stitches.After making front and back panels with straps joined them.Make single crochet around neck and arm holes.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking good. Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> I didn't know you could crochet on looms. I guess you knit the body & then did sc on the top?


there is a stitch called "mock crochet"


----------

